# bay mare and stallions/gelding show us or else lol



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I only have one solid bay without another modifier... that would be my Arabian gelding, Braveheart W:

















I have a bay pinto, Painted Suns Painted Jewel









But I also have some silver bays. Here is Abrias DB Painted Design:

























Cinder Oaks Amber Eclipse:
















Looks very different freshly shaved:









ESM Quite the Diva


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

heres a couple of my boy

























and heres one when he had just gotten to this new barn, he needed some more weight!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Visit my profile you'll see both my black bay mares, mother and daughter


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are some of my bay gelding comanche.


































and for the finale' Comanche and his pasture girlfriend stormy!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheyaut your silver bays are gorgeous!! 

I can't wait to see everyone elses bays.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Here are my tow bay geldings. I have went through about 8 horses and all were bay except for one lol.

The fat horse is diamond, and the skinnier horse is Clippy.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you DixiesPaintedNova! I LOVE silver anythings, and the silver bays are just so neat


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That last picture is just adorable Dixie. It is so cute how they are both on the same stride.

Here are pix of all my little bay darlings.

Denny (15 yo QH):

















Koda (7 yo BLM Mustang):


















Nester (17 yo QH):



















Flipper (18 yo TB):


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> That last picture is just adorable Dixie. It is so cute how they are both on the same stride.


lol thanks. it took me a while to see that both legs were exactly on the same stride.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous horses!!! Here's my new Dutch Warmblood mare, Carolina, chowing down on her new pasture. And my little Westie, Autumn, discovering that she is in fact part horse and not part wolf like she would like us to believe!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks guys they are all so cute I love the blm mustang SMROBS


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

*Z*

This is Z . He is a bay KWPN stallion that I had for just over a year andis now in the UK training to be a showjumper.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

First horse: Uma (3/4 TB 1/4 Shire). She's really dark bay in the winter and almost buckskin in the summer

Second horse: Reilly (QH). My little rescue guy!

Third: The horse I ride for a friend, Sweet Pea (MorganxQH)

Fourth: Simon (TBxShire). Called "The Tank" for a reason  rode him over the summer for someone.

Fifth: Murphy (OTTB) that I used to own but still ride sometimes.

Sixth: Ginisee (OTTB). My retired Novice eventer. No, she really IS bay. Just really really dark. She has a brown muzzle so she's not a true black.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

The aptly (sp?) named Red. 7 y/o QH


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

bump...


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

this is Banjo (24yo QH x ASH)


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

this is my boy, Charmer. hes VERY complicated to ride, but i love him to death 
we were just having fun && riding around on the showgrounds


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Happygoose- is banjo branded on his left shoulder?


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Happygoose- is banjo branded on his left shoulder?


yea he is, its really hard to read though. why do you ask?


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh i was just wondering i wasn't sure if i was seeing things in his dapples lol.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh right lol cool!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

This is my lovely gelding Evo:


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

This is my bay boy, Zeus. :]


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeus suites his name


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I've got 2 bays myself, first is Eve...she's technically a bay pinto since she has a big belly spot but it's hard to see. She's a Clydesdale/TB 2 year old filly.
One from last summer









And this spring...man has she grown!









And last but certainly not least, Mini Man! He's my mom's miniature horse with what I think is a touch of dwarfism. Nothing severe, but his legs and neck are ALOT shorter than his body and both of his front legs have issues...which are maintained fine and he's just a pet so it works!


















I also had a bay welsh pony/arab mare but I don't have any pictures of her...sorry!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

> Never ride faster than your guardian angel can fly


I like it


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My old girl Penny a couple of summers ago. She's QH/Appy and 28 years old, although she's only 26 in this pic.


----------



## emaryon (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are some pics of my boy...Kojakk...aka Jakk




















one with Jakk and the goat at my old boarding stable.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

nice I like goats but I hate it when they charge horses


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Oh yay the bays!!! Love bays 

My girls in the avatar - but heres one of me and her before a cross country training day I tool her on










hopefully I sussed out the right img code


----------

